# Getting Journeymans license without going to school



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Thxdts said:


> I was curious about how other master/journeyman think about this? Just taking the test, without going to school?


 Go ahead:thumbup:but most states wiil push for school hours and work hours before they will let you take the test..:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Thxdts said:


> I was curious about how other master/journeyman think about this? Just taking the test, without going to school?



I never sat in any class to learn how to do my job, taught a few as an instructor though. You will probably need to show work experience for the license though.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

No offense Larson, but hell, even a roofer is a Journeyman Electrician in AZ.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> No offense Larson, but hell, even a roofer is a Journeyman Electrician in AZ.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: 

Yeah but that just means more work for us qualified, experienced ones, someone has to mop up the mess. :thumbup:

I actually got a complement on a "mop up" job the other day. The customer said the last electrician was just trying sh1t and taking guesses but they said I was professional and demonstrated I could solve the problem and be right the first time without guessing, or something like that


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I never served a formal apprenticeship, I did go to take some classes for preparing for a masters, I also have taken a slew of other courses/seminars over the years, but all after obtaining my masters.

Many states now require a set number of class room hours. Some of what I see stressed in apprenticeship classes will seldom to never be utilized by the apprentice once they become electricians. It won't damage them to know this stuff, but they seldom use it and therefore forget the stuff.

Ask any JW that has finished a full apprenticeship to calculate the primary and secondary amperage of one or two standard size transformers at 480-208/120.

I have been told (having never served an apprenticeship I can only go on what I was told), that some of the first year of a union apprenticeship is spent on union history and union topics. How this can be part of an accredited state approved program of the REQUIRED hours baffles me.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Here all you have to have is 4 years work experience to take the journeyman test. Doesen't do anything for you here. You have to get a state licence. I think a basic house roping and low voltage license is 4 years, 7 years for the limited, intermediate, and unlimited.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

In Mass you need 8000 hours work experience along with 600 clock hours of classroom education in order to be eligible to test for Journeyman license.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

In SC. you need to send in a check for $350.00.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Thxdts said:


> I was curious about how other master/journeyman think about this? Just taking the test, without going to school?


Worked for me!
I also never did an official apprenticeship. I did study the nec and anything else I got ahold of in the evenings. 
I also took classes that were offered by various electrical organizations in the area. They were code updates, calculations, grounding, and such classes.

Alot of places will require a certain number of years work experience prior to applying to test. I skipped the J-mans test and went straight for the masters as in Maryland a J-mans card doesn't really get you much. That and I figured if I was going to study and sit for a test I may as well go for the top license!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm beginning to wonder what a "journeyman" is anymore.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I'm beginning to wonder what a "journeyman" is anymore.



Please explain....:blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Please explain....:blink:


It seems anyone can simply claim they are a journeyman, and then they get paid like one, without having to show any qualifications at all.

It's just frustrating.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have been told (having never served an apprenticeship I can only go on what I was told), that some of the first year of a union apprenticeship is spent on union history and union topics. How this can be part of an accredited state approved program of the REQUIRED hours baffles me.


This is true. There are a few chapters scattered throughout the curriculum concerning topics like union history, apprenticeship program history, and the year-by-year history of the IBEW Pension program.

In my opinion, it is a complete and utter waste of time. Sure, the apprenticeship is funded partially by the union, but topics like this are so dull and uninteresting that everyone I've met that went through the program (myself included), scoffs and recalls how they just "glossed that section over."

Meanwhile, they cram the entire topic of fire alarm systems into one little individual unit.

It's a misallocation of classroom hours. Your point about the state sanctioning this curriculum even though it contains non-electrically relevant material like IBEW history is well-taken. I feel that it's on the same level as openly advocating religious doctrine in public schools. I'm a union electrician and an instructor at the local apprenticeship class. The IBEW history stuff belongs either on a dedicated web site or perhaps a museum of some sort. Leave it out of the curriculum; it's a waste of time for me to teach, and a waste of apprentice classroom time to learn.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> It seems anyone can simply claim they are a journeyman, and then they get paid like one, without having to show any qualifications at all.
> 
> It's just frustrating.




I think my county is the only one in NC that offers a Journeyman License. Maybe Dennis will know if that is correct? I tried google for journeyman test NC and only Meck County showed up IDK. It is as hard as a state exam. Only about 10% pass it the first time. Other than giving you the right to say I am a Journeyman Electrician it does nothing for you here.(maybe a raise?) Looks good on a resume and shows your as least as bright as a turnip for passing the test...So here you could send me a resume with "Journeyman level experience" like the one guy did or actually be a journeyman....In you case do they even have a j card in philly? I know it's been posted before but I see philly and say who cares what they require in philly......I ain't moving there....(Although Slick would be happy I was in town and would be wanting to welcome a brother....wait I mean a rat to town. :no


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I think my county is the only one in NC that offers a Journeyman License. Maybe Dennis will know if that is correct? I tried google for journeyman test NC and only Meck County showed up IDK. It is as hard as a state exam. Only about 10% pass it the first time. Other than giving you the right to say I am a Journeyman Electrician it does nothing for you here.(maybe a raise?) Looks good on a resume and shows your as least as bright as a turnip for passing the test...So here you could send me a resume with "Journeyman level experience" like the one guy did or actually be a journeyman....In you case do they even have a j card in philly? I know it's been posted before but I see philly and say who cares what they require in philly......I ain't moving there....(Although Slick would be happy I was in town and would be wanting to welcome a brother....wait I mean a rat to town. :no


click this link.
http://www.ncbeec.org/modules/content/index.php?id=1


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> click this link.
> http://www.ncbeec.org/modules/content/index.php?id=1




That is for a STATE EC license. You must have it to pull permits. Meck County where we are located offers a Journeyman License, City card or whatever you want to call it. Read my post it looks good on a resume but does nothing for you in NC.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I think my county is the only one in NC that offers a Journeyman License. Maybe Dennis will know if that is correct? I tried google for journeyman test NC and only Meck County showed up IDK. It is as hard as a state exam. Only about 10% pass it the first time. Other than giving you the right to say I am a Journeyman Electrician it does nothing for you here.(maybe a raise?) Looks good on a resume and shows your as least as bright as a turnip for passing the test...So here you could send me a resume with "Journeyman level experience" like the one guy did or actually be a journeyman....In you case do they even have a j card in philly? I know it's been posted before but I see philly and say who cares what they require in philly......I ain't moving there....(Although Slick would be happy I was in town and would be wanting to welcome a brother....wait I mean a rat to town. :no


There's an "electrical contractor" license, but that seems to be it. Pennsylvania as a whole is largely unregulated (tea partiers rejoice!), it's all dependent upon the county. Technically speaking, I don't even need to be going through the ABC apprenticeship. I could just work 1 or 2 more years and then call myself a "journeyman", or at least a "mechanic" so long as I stay in Pennsylvania.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> This is true. There are a few chapters scattered throughout the curriculum concerning topics like union history, apprenticeship program history, and the year-by-year history of the IBEW Pension program.
> 
> In my opinion, it is a complete and utter waste of time. Sure, the apprenticeship is funded partially by the union, but topics like this are so dull and uninteresting that everyone I've met that went through the program (myself included), scoffs and recalls how they just "glossed that section over."
> 
> ...


What classes do you teach?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

There are a number of professional organizations in Maryland that are pushing for a statewide law that will require anyone working in the electrical trade to be licensed. An Apprenticeship card, J-mans license, Masters license will be required by everyone who works in the trade.

The issue has already been presented to the state electrical board and they agree 100%. The only issue they had was the cost , to the state, to organize it, and regulate it. The license fees should cover the cost of it , but the state wanted to hold off, as now is not the time to be creating a new expense to the budget. 
We are not letting go of it either, we will continue to present it every chance we get.

The jurisdiction I work for requires 1 licensed person( J-man or master) on site for every 3 unlicensed people.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> There's an "electrical contractor" license, but that seems to be it. Pennsylvania as a whole is largely unregulated (tea partiers rejoice!), it's all dependent upon the county. Technically speaking, I don't even need to be going through the ABC apprenticeship. I could just work 1 or 2 more years and then call myself a "journeyman", or at least a "mechanic" so long as I stay in Pennsylvania.




Basically it's like NC. Like I said my county is the only one in the state that offers a jman card. Why? IDK other than they want the 10.00 a year. We do not have to have a jman on the job. School is great but I would not pick a grad of trade school over a on the job guy experience based on schooling alone. :no: I'd have a competition.......The one who wired 12 can lights with out a fixture wire pulling loose would get the job...:jester:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Basically it's like NC. Like I said my county is the only one in the state that offers a jman card. Why? IDK other than they want the 10.00 a year. We do not have to have a jman on the job. School is great but I would not pick a grad of trade school over a on the job guy experience based on schooling alone. :no: I'd have a competition.......The one who wired 12 can lights with out a fixture wire pulling loose would get the job...:jester:


I'm growing tired of that one.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I'm growing tired of that one.




Anything you say may be used against you on ET at any time....
I know you were frustrated that day and needed some comfort because you had a hard day and felt like ......:jester: (why you would come here to try to feel better I will never know...we make people feel bad normally:blink


I made more than a few mistakes learning. I still make one every now and then but I usually catch them myself as I go back over everything I do multiple times (im ocd). Since I know you are growing tired of it I think I will start a thread on the proper way to wire recess lights to avoid being teased about it on et....and another on how if you don't tell us we can't pick on you for "that".....:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was frustrated for several reasons. One being, I had never had a problem like that until that day, another being, I was busting my ass that day to try to get as much done as possible because I was new to the company, add insult to injury he then asked me if I actually ever worked on a jobsite before. Thereafter, I sensed a heightened state of distrust towards me, and someone was always looking over my shoulder. So I was pretty miserable for the rest of my time there.

I mentioned in another thread, that one of my biggest flaws is that I'm often too honest for my own good, but besides venting, I wanted to see how much of it was me still being a n00b, and how much of it was the this guy being a stubborn whackjob. 

Turns out many people for one, don't like those wire nuts, two, even if they _do_ use those wirenuts, probably would not have used them for 2-12's and luminaire splice. It was a tight pack and I know it was after I tried to fit everything in there did they pull out.

I put a lot of effort into the work I do, so I take it personally.

Ever worked on a job before...I wanted to put my screwdriver through his f*ckin' eye.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> *Ever worked on a job before...I wanted to put my screwdriver through his f*ckin' eye*.



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I was frustrated for several reasons. One being, I had never had a problem like that until that day, another being, I was busting my ass that day to try to get as much done as possible because I was new to the company, add insult to injury he then asked me if I actually ever worked on a jobsite before. Thereafter, I sensed a heightened state of distrust towards me, and someone was always looking over my shoulder. So I was pretty miserable for the rest of my time there.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread, that one of my biggest flaws is that I'm often too honest for my own good, but besides venting, I wanted to see how much of it was me still being a n00b, and how much of it was the this guy being a stubborn whackjob.
> 
> ...






Don't beat yourself up over it. (We will do that for you.) I'm sure more than one of us has made a mistake. Hell that is a relatively minor issue as far as I'm concerned .Hang in there and remember ET is a job site and you need think skin.....I was asked about frying something eariler......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I was frustrated for several reasons. One being, I had never had a problem like that until that day, another being, I was busting my ass that day to try to get as much done as possible because I was new to the company, add insult to injury he then asked me if I actually ever worked on a jobsite before. Thereafter, I sensed a heightened state of distrust towards me, and someone was always looking over my shoulder. So I was pretty miserable for the rest of my time there.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread, that one of my biggest flaws is that I'm often too honest for my own good, but besides venting, I wanted to see how much of it was me still being a n00b, and how much of it was the this guy being a stubborn whackjob.
> 
> ...


Thank god for you..,, These guys do this perpose and wan't you quit so they won't have to pay your unemployment . Don't take them personally and you will do just fine. right in the eye.:lol::lol::clap:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> School is great but I would not pick a grad of trade school over a on the job guy experience based on schooling alone...


Sounds kinda like something I said to you a while back...



jwjrw said:


> I'd have a competition.......The one who wired 12 can lights with out a fixture wire pulling loose would get the job...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> What classes do you teach?


All of 'em!

We have a tiny jurisdiction, and apprentice hiring has been barely a trickle for the last 2 years or so. I've currently got about 10 apprentices in my class, from 1st year all the way up to 5th year, and spaced just as sporadically throughout the curriculum. They're all in one classroom at the same time, so I kind of just have to make a judgement call on who is studying the most difficult material at a particular time, and try to tackle that. The other guys either get a refresher on what they already know, or else they get a preview on something they haven't formally studied yet.

I do lots of hands-on stuff, too. We have a few motor control lab boards set up, and sometimes I'll come up with some crazy scenario for them to wire. Conduit bending, calculations, theory, all that jazz. I just started teaching a few months ago but I like it a lot. Back in high school I kicked around the idea of becoming a math teacher but that never happened, so this kind of makes up for it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> All of 'em!
> 
> We have a tiny jurisdiction, and apprentice hiring has been barely a trickle for the last 2 years or so. I've currently got about 10 apprentices in my class, from 1st year all the way up to 5th year, and spaced just as sporadically throughout the curriculum. They're all in one classroom at the same time, so I kind of just have to make a judgement call on who is studying the most difficult material at a particular time, and try to tackle that. The other guys either get a refresher on what they already know, or else they get a preview on something they haven't formally studied yet.
> 
> I do lots of hands-on stuff, too. We have a few motor control lab boards set up, and sometimes I'll come up with some crazy scenario for them to wire. Conduit bending, calculations, theory, all that jazz. I just started teaching a few months ago but I like it a lot. Back in high school I kicked around the idea of becoming a math teacher but that never happened, so this kind of makes up for it.


I use to teach and enjoyed it, I felt like I learned a lot from teaching.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> I use to teach and enjoyed it, I felt like I learned a lot from teaching.


Hell yes! Nothing makes you learn something better than knowing you're going to have to stand in front of a bunch of people and talk about it.

I'm still a pretty green JW but I did well throughout my apprenticeship (OTJ and classroom)... but I didn't realize how much information slipped through the cracks until I recently started reviewing my old books and working up lesson plans and such.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Hell yes! Nothing makes you learn something better than knowing you're going to have to stand in front of a bunch of people and talk about it.
> 
> I'm still a pretty green JW but I did well throughout my apprenticeship (OTJ and classroom)... but I didn't realize how much information slipped through the cracks until I recently started reviewing my old books and working up lesson plans and such.


One thing I was comfortable doing was admitting I did not know, but would have the answer by the next class.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> There's an "electrical contractor" license, but that seems to be it. Pennsylvania as a whole is largely unregulated (tea partiers rejoice!), it's all dependent upon the county. Technically speaking, I don't even need to be going through the ABC apprenticeship. I could just work 1 or 2 more years and then call myself a "journeyman", or at least a "mechanic" so long as I stay in Pennsylvania.


You should realize that places like Philly and NYC that are heavily unionized usually do not have local licensing due to the fact that the Union takes care of the training and issues Journeyman cards. Somewhat like the Bar is for lawyers and the AMA is for Doctors. 
If someone is carrying an IBEW yellow ticket that says Journeyman Wireman, there would be no doubt that the person has served a formal apprenticeship including 10,000 hours of OJT and 4 years minimum of classroom hours. There are some very rare exceptions and programs that come and go but, that yellow ticket is all you needed in some places. 
But, like you mentioned, some places anyone can call themselves and electrician and never have even met a real one. :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Also, you must master the round peg and square hole test.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ralph said:


> Also, you must master the round peg and square hole test.


 Is that on the journeyman test?:001_huh:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Sounds kinda like something I said to you a while back...




Now what I'm about to say to you could be considered by some to be mean...I don't want to hear you committed suicide because you felt bullied.......Jlarson no one actually reads your posts so I wouldn't know what you said...:whistling2::jester::laughing:




Jlarson said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jwjrw View Post
> I'd have a competition.......The one who wired 12 can lights with out a fixture wire pulling loose would get the job...




Yea I think that one got to poor frasbee.....Anytime we are laughing at him we aren't laughing at me....:whistling2:


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> There are a number of professional organizations in Maryland that are pushing for a statewide law that will require anyone working in the electrical trade to be licensed. An Apprenticeship card, J-mans license, Masters license will be required by everyone who works in the trade.
> 
> The issue has already been presented to the state electrical board and they agree 100%. The only issue they had was the cost , to the state, to organize it, and regulate it. The license fees should cover the cost of it , but the state wanted to hold off, as now is not the time to be creating a new expense to the budget.
> We are not letting go of it either, we will continue to present it every chance we get.
> ...


 I would like to see at least that ratio, if not one to one in S.C and GA. Currently, I think there is no needed ratio, along with no registerd apprntceships. If one person has a licence, they can have as many "helpers" as they want. I know people that have zero interst of getting an education to learn how to be a qualified, licensed electrician. It bothers the heck out of me. Money shouldnt be the issue, since my license costs $350 every two yrs. ( zero continuing education needed )


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Now what I'm about to say to you could be considered by some to be mean...I don't want to hear you committed suicide because you felt bullied.......Jlarson no one actually reads your posts so I wouldn't know what you said...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

I started a formal apprenticeship but left after a year (long story). I went into another apprenticeship for linemen and did not like that line of work so went back to electrician work for a non-union shop.

I just got my hours in when the state started cracking down and requiring journeyman's cards. I started to study, took the test and got my card.

I kind of had a bad taste in my mouth with the local here when I left to do line work (different local). 

If you don't want to go school you can still do. In CA the journeyman test is not hard. If you want to be a good electrician and not go to school be prepared to study on your own and read about what you want to learn. 

OJT is great, but you will only be average at best if you are not willing to go to school or commit yourself to learning on your own time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ralph said:


> I would like to see at least that ratio, if not one to one in S.C and GA. Currently, I think there is no needed ratio, along with no registerd apprntceships. If one person has a licence, they can have as many "helpers" as they want. I know people that have zero interst of getting an education to learn how to be a qualified, licensed electrician. It bothers the heck out of me. Money shouldnt be the issue, since my license costs $350 every two yrs. ( zero continuing education needed )


I never cared or worried what others did, I worked my butt off studying and figuring out what I could to be better than those guys, let them slack, I wanted and for the most part got more money.


----------



## lineman (Oct 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> That is for a STATE EC license. You must have it to pull permits. Meck County where we are located offers a Journeyman License, City card or whatever you want to call it. Read my post it looks good on a resume but does nothing for you in NC.


 
Gaylor and ABC just opened up a training facility about a year ago.I was in the first group of students.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

lineman said:


> Gaylor and ABC just opened up a training facility about a year ago.I was in the first group of students.


Cool I did not know that. Where is it located? But still what good is training if no county but meck offers a J card? Other than helping to prove your years of experience to get your state license it does nothing for you. I have one and it does nothing for me.


----------



## lineman (Oct 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Cool I did not know that. Where is it located? But still what good is training if no county but meck offers a J card? Other than helping to prove your years of experience to get your state license it does nothing for you. I have one and it does nothing for me.


 
Its off of Grahm street on Toal rd.The NCCER apprentiship program is nationaly recognized (nccer.org)I think that it is better to have one than not.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

lineman said:


> Its off of Grahm street on Toal rd.The NCCER apprentiship program is nationaly recognized (nccer.org)I think that it is better to have one than not.



I agree education is great but the state does not care if you have it. Looks good on a resume and may get you more on the hour but you need a state license to pull permits. The state does not require a jman on jobs or if they do they do not enforce it. Are you in Charlotte?


----------



## lineman (Oct 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I agree education is great but the state does not care if you have it. Looks good on a resume and may get you more on the hour but you need a state license to pull permits. The state does not require a jman on jobs or if they do they do not enforce it. Are you in Charlotte?


 
You are right.It does benifit you better to have a state license,but its not valid in alot of states from what i hear.And yes im in the queen city.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

brian john said:


> I never cared or worried what others did, I worked my butt off studying and figuring out what I could to be better than those guys, let them slack, I wanted and for the most part got more money.


I'm with you 100% Brian! I never worried about what the other guy was doing or making. I busted my ass studying so I would be the one to stand out for my knowledge. I took my masters test for the doors a license would open that other wise would not be opened.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I'm with you 100% Brian! I never worried about what the other guy was doing or making. I busted my ass studying so I would be the one to stand out for my knowledge. I took my masters test for the doors a license would open that other wise would not be opened.


I bought a code book and would ask all kinds of questions when I was a helper, the number of guy that could not, WOULD NOT answer my questions really bothered me. Some electricians told me I was wasting my time or was stupid. When I started passing some of them in wages, suddenly they wanted to know if I could get them a copy of the test, so they could get a license.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jrannis said:


> You should realize that places like Philly and NYC that are heavily unionized usually do not have local licensing due to the fact that the Union takes care of the training and issues Journeyman cards. Somewhat like the Bar is for lawyers and the AMA is for Doctors.
> If someone is carrying an IBEW yellow ticket that says Journeyman Wireman, there would be no doubt that the person has served a formal apprenticeship including 10,000 hours of OJT and 4 years minimum of classroom hours. There are some very rare exceptions and programs that come and go but, that yellow ticket is all you needed in some places.
> But, like you mentioned, some places anyone can call themselves and electrician and never have even met a real one. :thumbsup:



And in other places that card from the union means nothing. You still have to take the state run tests.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> And in other places that card from the union means nothing. You still have to take the state run tests.


I heard that's why the Oregon test is so hard, they don't want NO outsiders.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> I heard that's why the Oregon test is so hard, they don't want NO outsiders.


Yeah, I felt a bit guilty about traveling to NJ for work last week. So much for supporting local business...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> One thing I was comfortable doing was admitting I did not know, but would have the answer by the next class.


I keep a spiral notebook with me at all times during class for that exact reason. Usually I start off class by asking if anyone has any code, safety, or job site questions that they've come across at work. Usually there will be a few, and sometimes there's stuff that we simply can't figure out in class. So I jot it down in my notebook and as soon as I get home, I come here or mikeholt.com or google and figure out the answer to bring to class next time. Our apprentices are so used to flakey teachers that I think they appreciate someone who actually follows up on mystery topics.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Our apprentices are so used to flakey teachers that I think they appreciate someone who actually follows up on mystery topics.


A proper teacher is hard to come by, especially in trades. I really like the teacher I have this semester, downside he is in his 70's and doesn't seem as gung ho about getting out to the workshop. He definitely knows his $hit when it comes to theory, and using real world references to help make things more coherent.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Cool I did not know that. Where is it located? But still what good is training if no county but meck offers a J card? Other than helping to prove your years of experience to get your state license it does nothing for you. I have one and it does nothing for me.


 I know a couple guys who relocated to your state and NC gave them a license reciprical to our county license.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I know a couple guys who relocated to your state and NC gave them a license reciprical to our county license.


Never heard of that..... NC does reciprocate with other states. I thought it was only with states who also have a state license. IDK.....we only do work in NC. I have a J card from my county and I still have to pass the state test to be able to pull permits. The card says I am certified in the field "electrical" but other than helping to prove I have experience it's not much help....


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

erics37 said:


> This is true. There are a few chapters scattered throughout the curriculum concerning topics like union history, apprenticeship program history, and the year-by-year history of the IBEW Pension program.
> 
> In my opinion, it is a complete and utter waste of time. Sure, the apprenticeship is funded partially by the union, but topics like this are so dull and uninteresting that everyone I've met that went through the program (myself included), scoffs and recalls how they just "glossed that section over."
> 
> ...


 
Penniless. All I have to say.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Never heard of that..... NC does reciprocate with other states. I thought it was only with states who also have a state license. IDK.....we only do work in NC. I have a J card from my county and I still have to pass the state test to be able to pull permits. The card says I am certified in the field "electrical" but other than helping to prove I have experience it's not much help....


Our county license is equivilant in requirements to NC, 5 yrs on the books exp., written and practical. I'm sure they differ somewhat testwise.

There is so state license in NY for master electrician, only for fire/burglar alarm. all others are county and town


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Our county license is equivilant in requirements to NC, 5 yrs on the books exp., written and practical. I'm sure they differ somewhat testwise.
> 
> There is so state license in NY for master electrician, only for fire/burglar alarm. all others are county and town




We have 4 years for up to a limited license (projects up to 40k) And I think intermediate is 7 like unlimited. 
I just looked a NC has reciprocal agreements with Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, Sc, Virginia, and W Virginia. They also added Ohio 4-6-10.
That was in our aug 2010 newsletter the ec board sent us. If you are a NC licensed contractor you have to hold an unlimited to reciprocate.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> We have 4 years for up to a limited license (projects up to 40k) And I think intermediate is 7 like unlimited.
> I just looked a NC has reciprocal agreements with Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, Sc, Virginia, and W Virginia. They also added Ohio 4-6-10.
> That was in our aug 2010 newsletter the ec board sent us. If you are a NC licensed contractor you have to hold an unlimited to reciprocate.


Things might have changed since, my friends brother,mr. harte if you know him . we wer'e talking 2003, better days gone.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Things might have changed since, my friends brother,mr. harte if you know him . we wer'e talking 2003, better days gone.




There are so many EC's in Charlotte I see a new one each week I have never heard of. No telling how many I see that don't have signs or a wrap.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

In Washington you have to have 8000 hours documented on the job to even take the test.


----------



## decleve59 (Dec 29, 2012)

*conduit bending*

i am changing the thread.i am a good electrician with the theory,but not with bending conduit.someone help me


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

decleve59 said:


> i am changing the thread.i am a good electrician with the theory,but not with bending conduit.someone help me


Practice


----------

